# What's the Last Book You Read?



## Just Me (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm currently reading _Trainspotting_ by Irvine Welsh.
Before that was _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky.

So what was the last book *you* read?


----------



## JHB (Jan 22, 2008)

The Runelords by David Farland.

It's... interesting...


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 23, 2008)

Hehe.  "Perks" is in my bathroom.  I read it when it first came out, but I've been checking out snippets here and there on the crapper.  I didn't realized Trainspotting was a book.  I figured it had to be, but when I watched the movie I didn't see any "based on" reference.  I'm definitely going to check that one out.  Movie is hilarious and right on.  I used to do a lot of heroin.

Last book I read was "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil."  It kicks ass.  I went to school right outside Savannah, but somehow I never read that book.  I like when I know some of the people he talks about and some of the places.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll love Trainspotting. And if you've spent time in and around the drug scene, you'll recognise a lot of the characters. It's like he's written a pastiche of all the junkies you ever knew.

Reading (nearly finished) The Kite Runner. Superb book, one of those that leaves you slightly changed after you've read it. I just hope the ending doesn't disappoint.

Recently finished: Slaughterhouse 5.


----------



## Erik Buchanan (Jan 23, 2008)

_Saturday_ by Ian McEwan.  Amazing prose.  Manages to to take a full book to describe the events of a day and still makes them interesting, even the most mundane events, which take up the majority of the book


----------



## Just Me (Jan 23, 2008)

_Trainspotting_ is fantastic. If you liked the movie and if you like reading about the drug scene, you'll love it. Just finished it last night, now reading its sequal, _Porno_


----------



## duck (Jan 23, 2008)

_I am America and so can you!_

Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha.  I've got the Colbert book on audio CD and it's great.  That guy has killed since Strangers with Candy.

How was Slaughterhouse 5?  I've always wanted to check that out, but have never come across it.


----------



## Sekaya (Jan 23, 2008)

"Warlord" in the Hythrun Chronicles trilogy by Jennifer Fallon. 
it was quite a nice read. funny. xD
Now for His Dark Materials...


----------



## ScribbleMonster (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi I haven't visited this forum for ages,well I haven't posted for ages anyway. The last book I read was The 13th Apostle by Richard and Rachael Heller. I thought it was really good right up until the last couple of paragraphs where it turned itno a lecture on how to live your life and, for me, totally spoiled the whole book.


----------



## abbeyd21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Malone said:


> Haha. I've got the Colbert book on audio CD and it's great. That guy has killed since Strangers with Candy.
> 
> How was Slaughterhouse 5? I've always wanted to check that out, but have never come across it.


 
Slaughterhouse 5 is a grat book.  Made me fall in love with Vonnegut.  

I just started And The Sun Also Rises by Hemmingway.  So far not bad, I'm only like 20 pages in though.  I just finished HaM on Rye by Bukowski, thought that was an amazing book and went to the book store to pick up more of his work yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow.  I'll HAVE to get that then.  I've put it off too long.

Yeah, Bukowski pretty much changed the way I look at writing.  There are few things I enjoy as much as reading his stuff.  Check out his poetry too.  I mean, wow.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Jan 24, 2008)

Shadowfall by James Clemens.

Kind of tells Tolkien to go fuck himself.


----------



## abbeyd21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Malone said:


> Wow.  I'll HAVE to get that then.  I've put it off too long.
> 
> Yeah, Bukowski pretty much changed the way I look at writing.  There are few things I enjoy as much as reading his stuff.  Check out his poetry too.  I mean, wow.



I'll have to do that.  I have to admit that I'm a tad burnt out on Poetry though.  I had an ex that was obsessive about reading poetry.  To the point where he wouldn't pay any attention to me at all.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Jan 24, 2008)

Currently reading the first of the Dune series, by Frank Herbert.
Finished The Mist by Stephen King, last night.


----------



## Hawke (Jan 24, 2008)

It's no secret that I'm a huge fan of the movie '_Field of Dreams_.' So when I spotted the novel '_Shoeless Joe'_ by W. P. Kinsella, of course I had to give it a go. I thought it was pretty darn good. Could be that I'm a bit bias though...


----------



## scribophile (Feb 1, 2008)

The Glass Bead Game, by Hermann Hesse.  I don't think I quite "got" it.


----------



## Industrial (Feb 1, 2008)

The Great Gatsby by [SIZE=-1]F. Scott Fitzgerald, this is a masterpiece I strongly recommend it to anyone.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Small-town_Wright (Feb 2, 2008)

"A Study in Scarlet" 
The first Sherlock Holmes story.

It was like a train wreck. 
They make Holmes out to be so great and then in the next book, he's (litterally) shooting up cocaine.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey!  I'm reading The Glass Bead Game right now!  It's kick ass!

Last book I read was Slaughter House 5, after receiving so many glowing recommendations for it from members here.  It was fucking great.  He took such a classic subject of war, and somehow twisted it into time travel and aliens.  My kind of stuff!


----------



## Jimothy Onion Thief (Feb 2, 2008)

Finished Vurt by Jeff Noon a few days ago. It was bizarre but I liked it.
Just launched into God Emperor of Dune. Frank Herbert is a brilliant writer.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Feb 2, 2008)

I just finished Steven Brust - _Yendi, _and I'm not sure what's coming up next for me.


----------



## Stalker (Feb 2, 2008)

"The Beloved Works of C.S. Lewis"

Containing: "Surprised By Joy", "Reflections on the Psalms", "The Four Loves", "The Business Of Heaven".

Tough to understand and generally "get your head around", but a good, thought provoking read to be sure.


----------



## DarkThrone (Feb 2, 2008)

Halo: Fall of Reach by Erik Nylund.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Feb 2, 2008)

They have Halo books?  Hmm...


----------



## ClancyBoy (Feb 9, 2008)

_The Turn of the Screw_ by Henry James.

I'm three chapters in, and so far nothing has happened, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Tangent_string (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been reading the terry goodkind's first sword of truth book, wizard's first rule.

It's basically a... pretty bad book. Tons of grammatical errors (due to mis-types that were never corrected) I felt like much of it is cliche'd, and generally not well written. I also don't really like the way he presents his philosophical beliefs in it, it's too obvious, and no subtlety. I will not be continuing on in the series.


----------



## MerryLlama (Feb 10, 2008)

i've just read Fool Errand by Robin Hobb. First of the second trilogy, ok but so far not as great as the first trilogy was


----------



## Suzip (Feb 10, 2008)

I went on holiday to Egypt last August and saw Wilbur Smiths The Seventh Scroll in a book shop, read it and loved it.  Then read River God, which of course preceeded it and am now reading Warlock.


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2008)

_Cell _by _Stephen King. _


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 24, 2008)

"Dragon Tears" by Dean Koontz

I can't help myself, I do enjoy his work.


----------



## Faustling (Feb 24, 2008)

chimchimski said:


> "Dragon Tears" by Dean Koontz



Are you friggin' kidding me? :shock:
I just clicked on this thread to mentioned that I'd just finished that very book. Anyway, while it was a good book I was somewhat disappointed with it since the only other Koontz book I've read was "Life Expectancy" which I thought was much better. It might have something to do with the fact that I read "Life Expectancy" in English and "Dragon Tears" in Swedish though, translations often have that effect on books.


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 24, 2008)

~Hey, it's a small world Faustling!! Isn't that something??

I enjoyed Dragon Tears; however, I did find it to be somewhat less entertaining than his other work. My personal favorite would have to be "Midnight"! I couldn't put it down.

I can't say that I've read "Life Expectancy"...I'll guess I should go out and get it. 

Swedish...Now that's impressive.


----------



## Faustling (Feb 24, 2008)

chimchimski said:


> I can't say that I've read "Life Expectancy"...I'll guess I should go out and get it.



You should, especially if you enjoyed Koontz' other works. It's one of the few books I've read that manages to have a really nice and honest guy (and a pastry chef to boot) as a main character without making him boring. To me, that's quite an accomplishment.



chimchimski said:


> Swedish...Now that's impressive.



Well, technically it should be my English that's impressive if anything since I was born in Sweden and everything.


----------



## L'Oiseau Noir (Feb 24, 2008)

I actually just finished reading _The Warden _by Anthony Trollope, and I utterly loved it. Now, I plan to read the rest of the _Chronicles of Barsetshire_ whenever I can find the time between my studies.


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 25, 2008)

I will read the book, I am intrigued!



Faustling said:


> Well, technically it should be my English that's impressive if anything since I was born in Sweden and everything.


 
I started to ask if you were from somewhere other than my little part of the world...we always assume everyone is from here...I wonder why do we do that? 
Anyway, it has been fun to meet you.


----------



## cowpops (Feb 25, 2008)

_The Kite Runner._

*sigh*


----------



## Faustling (Feb 25, 2008)

chimchimski said:


> I started to ask if you were from somewhere other than my little part of the world...we always assume everyone is from here...I wonder why do we do that?



It's the opposite for me, I always get suprised when bumping into another Swede online (except for Swedish sites). I think a former neighbour of mine moved to Jacksonville. Somewhere in Florida at least... my memory is a little blurry.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 25, 2008)

Speaking of Swedish... 
_
Brødrene Løvehjerte - _[SIZE=-1]Astrid Lindgren

Except it was a Norwegian translation.  
[/SIZE]


----------



## Faustling (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, the proper title is "Bröderna Lejonhjärta". (That's "The Brothers Lionheart" for those of you who doesn't understand Norweigian or Swedish).


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 18, 2008)

The last book I read was Guilty Pleasures by Laurell K. Hamilton. I bought it to see what all the fuss was about and now severely regret it.


----------

